# kayak fishing for musky



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I am going to experiment with fishing for musky out of my yak come spring. At least until I can get enough money to buy another boat. Wanted to know if anyone on here has tried it? I also need a musky cradle if anybody has one they want to sell. I figure it will work better than my net. I am working on the rigging of my yak this winter so there will be some trial and error practice on ideas until then


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

There is a guy who paddles up and down the headwaters of CC Trolling for 'Skis . Let me tell ya,these fish are powerful......Fighting a musky broadside in a yak at water level.....I'd rather fight one in a tube.Well, mabe the guy that I'm referring to will jump in here and let you know (First hand) the do's and don'ts. Good luck,

Rob


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I can see you now Ian, blowing by a cigarette boat on Caesars' screaming for um to get out of the way


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I have a cradle you can have. It has a built in 55" ruler and it floats. You just have to pick it up in NorthEast Ohio. (20 min east of Cleveland) PM me if interested. -Gabe


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

For some reason, this idea really intrigues me. Please keep us posted on catching muskie from kayak. Good luck!


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I wonder if a big muskie on a short line diving hard under the kayak could roll you over I know they will take you for a ride around the lake.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Awwww comeon!!! We all know MUSKIES NEVER GO UNDER THE BOAT!!!~!


----------



## Vandal1982 (Oct 6, 2008)

I fished for them all the time from my kayak. it is not as hard to do as you might think. In fact you pick a piece of water apart better and cause you can not cover the distance of water. Just be patient. My first from the yak hit on a figure eight and came straight up over my head, never forget that. I never used a net just got them along side and unhooked them. any questions let me know.


----------



## fishingwithjohnnyjohnson (Jan 2, 2010)

I hooked about a 40 incher fishin for bass and yes you can land em in the kayak--patience is key and they will launch out of the water right next to you--my 12 lb jack russell launched and hit him in mid air with both falling back to the water and the musky pulling the boat over the dog--it was kinda funny but absolutely crazy at the same time--your right on top of the water and that closeness to the fish brings another dimension to it. Have fun and be prepared to hang on to your rod as the fish runs behind you and jumps and you don't see a thing...it's just crazy.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

No doubt it can be done! There's evidence right here!

NOTE: This is what NOT to do when kayak fishing for muskies. Be sure to use a boga grip! I have seen this first hand when 1roofmusky had a 40" raging with hooks in his hand!


----------



## fishingwithjohnnyjohnson (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the video! I needed to cringe this morning!! OUCH OUCH and OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I'm sure paddling back to the truck, unpacking his gear, loading/lashing the kayak, and driving to the hospital were a good time with a wounded hand!

I'll stick with my boat......


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice video 

Been there done that, very painful, have have several hooks run through my fingers trying to unhook a fish that was in the net, also had a small one I tried to land by hand teach me to be extra careful. I always have my first-aid kit close at hand and fully stocked. Not a question of if it will happen, just when.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

that is all just part of the fun. Way I look at it at least its a catch. I just need to remember not to venture to far from Mason and his first aid kit. I figure I will be able to do more fishing this year instead of sitting dead in the water trying to fix my boat. A kayak is definitely easier to paddle I know that much.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

The small ones are the worse... spastic, jumpin alll crazy... and bigger fish are easier to hold and pick up.. I know this because I catch plenty o' dinks 




Mason52 said:


> Nice video
> 
> Been there done that, very painful, have have several hooks run through my fingers trying to unhook a fish that was in the net, also had a small one I tried to land by hand teach me to be extra careful. I always have my first-aid kit close at hand and fully stocked. Not a question of if it will happen, just when.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

imalt said:


> Way I look at it at least its a catch. I just need to remember not to venture to far from Mason and his first aid kit.


That and if you want to catch fish on that lake you'll not be vernturing far from him and/or Woody.


----------



## woodyandarron (Nov 24, 2009)

I've have had some nice hook-ups when the kayakers cruise by. Have made some casts in the wake they make. Crazy as it sounds but I think they follow these things. So I would have a bait dragging behind Me forsure. I had one jump in front of some lady last summer. freaked Me out! I thought it was going to land right in Her lap. Hooks and all. I'am sure some one would of got some film of that, and make Me a star on you tube for all time. May be this Lady reads OGF and will chime in. I know she remembers this, She had Her paddle at port arms ready to fight.


----------



## woodyandarron (Nov 24, 2009)

There is another Guy out there I see fishing the CC creek in a canoe for muskies. He stands up in the middle to cast. Now thats tallent. I seen Him get a hook up last summer. The fishie got away, but He was still standing dry. Talk about being stealth. I have a canoe, fished out of it one time. Got a 30-Pike on at the Great Miami river last summer and bloody fingers after landing it. Had a net, but it was a trout net. We was looken for Smallmouth that day. Gotta pic. Of My Sons finger. Over the lens. You can see the tail!


----------



## woodyandarron (Nov 24, 2009)

One more post. Late for work now. If I can not fish I talk about it. Pulled up on Mason this spring. saw His finger was wraped in tape. All I said was (how big was the muskie).


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I always wondered if the lady that kayaks with her pack of dogs ever gets any follows. That cracks me up everytime I see her out there.


----------



## woodyandarron (Nov 24, 2009)

Last summer the lady with the dogs was looking for HER HOUNDS. They saw a deer and they was gone! She paddled way down the bank looking for them. I fired up My motor and went to get Her to tell Her She was about a half mile away from them and heading in the wrong direction. Oh dont make any cast's with big muskie luers when the dogs are running the bank. I had one of them make a giant leap into the water this summer after a jerk bait. My lure hit the water and the one of them went bonkers!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I am also thinking that there are areas that I can get in a kayak that you guys cant get to in your boats. Specifically up the creek. There is a 50" in that lake somewhere I know it. You guys have been damn close so it has to be there.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Been a long way up the creek in my boat, I can float in 1.5 ft of water on my sonar, but in truth I target shallow water next to deep water mostly, which at C C is pretty much the rule, as you know I'm sure. Not a lot of shallow water  I agree with one thing, you will have the chance to pick a place apart, but that can be a good thing.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Yea, We also have been almost all the way under the bridge (380?) I agree with the 50" fish deal also. Good luck!

Rob


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

I so want to land a Muskie from my yak this year  If anyone wants to plan a trip or two to Leesville this season count me in!


----------



## SHAMBONE (Aug 4, 2009)

You should go to the Dayton Hunting and Fishing Show at the airport Expo Center in Vandalia. There is a guy that is all he does, rig kayaks for fishing. His demos them in a gaint pool. He has a website also. Then you can check out our booth also!! SOMA 56 muskie club.(free plug)
Scott


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey shambone i wonder how suicks work from a kayak. You might have to tune up a special kayak suick for me


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

That sounds cool, but that's one heck of a round trip. Does he do anything closer to NEO?


----------



## SHAMBONE (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know if he does anything up your way but I will post his email address tomorrow after I talk to him. Fishing a suick from a kayak would be very tough, because you pull down on the lure, like fishing a zara spook topwater bait. Not impossible ,just tough!
Scott


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

I have fished mostly Leesville the last couple of years and have only caught a few Muskies. I live here in Corpus Christi Texas, Kayak fishing is very popular for everything from Reds to game fish around the oil rigs. Sit on Top Kayaks is the boat of choice and they are very stable. I think it would be a blast to catch a Musky from a Kayak but one would have to be pretty fit to paddle all day. I mostly troll Leesville there is no way I could cover a fraction of the water I cover trolling with a Kayak.

It would be for the young pups IMHO


----------



## SHAMBONE (Aug 4, 2009)

Ohio kayak fishing info... www.ohio-kayak-fishing.com 
Scott


----------

